# Pest id needed, and treatment?



## Lordoftheswarms (Apr 27, 2009)

I've searched the forum, and I think I've determined that these are mites. Could anyone confirm that? 

How do I kill or manage these?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think that's likely. Are these plants that will come into contact with frogs? If yes, the frogs will eat the mites


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't have Ranitomeya, just some azureus.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Azureus eat mites as well. Although I'd be hesitant to put that in a viv unless you're absolutely sure there's no pesticides or anything harmful on them.


----------

